# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  κωδικος καταγραφικου

## pier

Γεια στα παιδια του forum.εχω ενα καταγραφικο το[TD-2704TC-C] και εχω ξεχασει τον κωδικο για να μπω στο μενου ,γνωριζει καποιος κατι?

----------

